# Book Review: The Woodworker's Guide to HAND TOOLS by Peter Korn



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Book Review: The Woodworker's Guide to HAND TOOLS by Peter Korn

The Taunton Press, 1998
200 pages
ISBN 1-56158-216-6

Since last June, I checked out and read over 50 books on woodworking from my local public library system. Five books were so well written and useful that I bought them for my own bookshelf to keep as a reference. This is one of them.

The Woodworker's Guide to HAND TOOLS, by Peter Korn, is a meticulously crafted book covering all aspects of hand tools. It is divided into 9 main chapters: Abrading, Boring, Clamping & Holding, Cutting, Drafting, Marking & Measuring, Planing, Sawing, Scraping, and Striking. 

Coverage of hand tools is both broad and deep. I have yet to see or hear of a hand tool that is not covered in depth in this book. The illustrations look like pencil or charcoal drawings and do a beautiful job of illustrating the tools, naming their parts, and demonstrating how they are used, sharpened, and maintained. 

Peter Korn does an exceptional job of describing each tool in depth, including subtle variations of those tools, how they are used, AND how to maintain them. He discusses the traditional woodworking tools, of course, but also brings in hand tools from other disciplines (such as metalworking) that are also used in woodworking. For example, when discussing vises, he describes various woodworking vises, but he also discusses the machinist's bench vise. There is an excellent section on workbenches, too. 

Even if you work primarily with power tools, this book is a must read anyway. Much of this book covers tools that have both power and non-power uses, such as the wide coverage of drill types. Sure, Peter tells us about hand drills and augers, but the discussion of drill bit types includes all the major types - twist drills, forstener bits, spade bits, brad points, etc. etc. etc. Peter shows us where they are used, how they are used, when NOT to use them, and how to sharpen them. All of which are equally applicable to drill presses and electric drills.

I give this book my highest recommendation, which is not common.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Good timing - I was just looking at this book and considering a purchase since I know next to nothing about or how to properly use wood working hand tools


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I was inspired to use more hand tools after reading Peter Korn’s book “Woodworking Basics ...” when it came out. I’ll have to try this book too.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

It is at my library and I have put a hold on it. Thanks!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Terry Q said:


> I was inspired to use more hand tools after reading Peter Korn’s book “Woodworking Basics ...” when it came out. I’ll have to try this book too. [...]


I looked for "Woodworking Basics" in our large public library system. Sadly, they do not have it. Based on my very positive experience with "The Woodworker's Guide to HAND TOOLS", I may buy it sight unseen.

I have no plans to sell off my power tools anytime soon, but I would like to train myself to be at least competent with hand tools. The more I learn about woodworking, the more I learn how helpful hand tool skills can be, especially after the power tool work is done.

P.S. My first hand-tooled mortice was a travesty. Fortunately, it was practice only, and the next one will surely be better. 

P.P.S I just ordered Woodworking Basics. I will post a review when I am done reading it.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I bought the book "Hand Tools There Ways And Workings" by Aldren A Watson. It has over 400 illustrations by the author. I ordered the book used online. It was recommended reading by Paul Sellers, and is 416 pages of first hand old time craftsmanship. Anyone wanting a knowledgeable reference book, I would recommend it.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I bought the book "Hand Tools There Ways And Workings" by Aldren A Watson. It has over 400 illustrations by the author. I ordered the book used online. It was recommended reading by Paul Sellers, and is 416 pages of first hand old time craftsmanship. Anyone wanting a knowledgeable reference book, I would recommend it.


Thanks for the recommendation. It is available in our public library system, so I put in a request to transfer it to my local branch for me to check-out and read.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. It is available in our public library system, so I put in a request to transfer it to my local branch for me to check-out and read.


I think you will like it. I read every word, and his illustrations are great!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> [...] I just ordered Woodworking Basics. I will post a review when I am done reading it.


I just posted a review here in Woodworking Talk. I am sorry to say that I did not like "Woodworking Basics" as much as Peter Korn's hand tools book. Here is my review of "Woodworking Basics":

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/book-review-woodworking-basics-peter-korn-195089/


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I bought the book "Hand Tools There Ways And Workings" by Aldren A Watson. It has over 400 illustrations by the author. I ordered the book used online. It was recommended reading by Paul Sellers, and is 416 pages of first hand old time craftsmanship. Anyone wanting a knowledgeable reference book, I would recommend it.


My public library had this book, and I recently finished reading it.

Hand Tools, Their Ways and Workings
by Aldren A. Watson
416 pages
ISBN: 1-55821-224-8

Hand Tools, Their Ways and Workings covers the same topic as "The Woodworker's Guide to HAND TOOLS", but in much more depth and detail. It is not as easy to read as The Woodworker's Guide to HAND TOOLS, but does a very thorough job of covering the topic. The print is small, but the many illustrations clearly demonstrate technique and results, both good and bad. 

Hand Tools, Their Ways and Workings is a good book, especially for the experienced hand tool woodworker. For a beginner, I would start with "The Woodworker's Guide to HAND TOOLS" first, and if it sparks your interest, move on to "Hand Tools, Their Ways and Workings." Experienced hand tool woodworkers may want to skip the first book and move directly to the second.

I still feel that The Woodworker's Guide is very well written and worth your time. Hand Tools, Their Ways and Workings covers the topic more thoroughly, but it is not nearly as easy to read and learn from as the first book.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I am glad you enjoyed the book "Hand Tools, Their Ways and Workings"
by Aldren A. Watson
416 pages
ISBN: 1-55821-224-8

Here is another book recommended by Paul Sellers, "Richard Sennett-The Craftsman" ISBN 978-0-141-02209-3
I will try to find it to read/own, but have not yet found it. So far any of Paul Sellers book recommendations have been worthwhile reading.


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

If anyone needs a deal on The Woodworker's Guide to HAND TOOLS by Peter Korn, right now Amazon has a used one online for *$14.00 plus FREE shipping*. 

https://www.amazon.com/Woodworkers-...oodworker's+Guide+to+HAND+TOOLS+by+Peter+Korn

Sounds like a great buy to me. I buy lots of used and surplus books cheaply, and they read as well as a "new" book.
Every book is new until you have read it from cover to cover.


----------

